# Feeding



## berrley (Apr 7, 2010)

I was just wondering how most people feed their dogs in an affordable manner.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Feeding cheap?...I dont think so...not at my house anyways and I have four dogs...my 44 lb Basset Hound eats the least since he only comes home every 3 or 4 days. My 12 year old lab...gets any 20 dollar bag of dog food on sale...and all the table scraps he can eat.
My 2 new maremmas...I feed Avoderm...for their protein, skin, and joints to get them on a healthy start... seeing that they will be huge dogs eventually...and their food is not cheap.

So you asked a good question....Sorry that I was no help.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The feed guy delivers Native 3 to our house. It's easy because he just delivers it for us, so we don't have to carry. Once in a while, if we are running low, or if there is a good sale on dogfood, I will get a bag at the store, but usually the feed guy just delivers it for us. I get the brown bag.
http://www.nativedogfood.com/products/products.php


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Dry/Kibble

feed puppy food to the Mother as soon as she is breed! (a couple o0f weeks before breeding is better) feed her puppy food 2 months after she weans the pups.

feed puppies puppy food for 18mo-2years old after that adult dog food.

I find that my dogs each eat ~50 pounds of dog food per month.

I used to feed Ukanuba but at $40 a bag and having 12 Anatolians... uh no. I tried Pedigree but found my dogs hungry for greens or sick to their stomachs because they were constantly eating grass. I compared Ukanuba to Purina (the green bag) and found it to be similar. I now start the pups on Purina Puppy Chow and then at 2 years switch over to Adult.

I also feed Raw meaty bones, give them the legs, heads, organs and entrails of the livestock I butcher. Often times freezing what they can't eat right away. I purchase that 10 pound bag of chicken quarters at Wal-Mart for the dogs. 

But do free feed my dogs. If you have a problem with goats eating the dog food... wet the food! goats don't like wet food. LOL! least mine don't


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> The feed guy delivers Native 3 to our house. It's easy because he just delivers it for us, so we don't have to carry. Once in a while, if we are running low, or if there is a good sale on dogfood, I will get a bag at the store, but usually the feed guy just delivers it for us. I get the brown bag.
> http://www.nativedogfood.com/products/products.php



I am not finding the cost or where they ship to you?


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I have presently 15 LGDs from adolescent to adults, in addition 6 Pyr/Tatra pups and 3 Kangal cross pups (who will be gone soon to new homes). 24 dogs right now. Consumption I find varies due to weather, cold, hot, activity.

I use DIAMOND NATURALS dry kibble. It is a four star dog food. Large Breed puppy is about $30 a bag and my pups get that. No corn or soy. Adults get variety of chicken and rice, beef and rice, lamb and rice and extreme athlete now and then. Occasionally add Taste of the Wild, mix it in.

I have tried cheaper food and find they go through it faster because it does not stick with them. Loose stools, dull coat. On this brand, they look great, shed out well, have vim and vigor (ha there's an old term no one hears any more!), stay healthy weight, not fat but not too thin either. All Big R's carry it.

I supplement heavily in winter when it is cold. Ample beef soup bones. I cook up brown rice, beef or chicken boulion, some hamburger, knox gelatin, some pasta, maybe lamb fat if available. Cook and pour over kibble. I like my dogs to bulk up in winter not be thin because they need the fat on them to fight the cold and for energy. Will feed a lot of beef heart and tripe and raw chicken too.

I have too many dogs to feed raw, would go broke pretty quick...small town here, very few butcher options, so I do the best I can with what I have. Sometimes rancher friend butchers steer gives me tons of bones from it, that is wonderful...

Feeding cheap really costs more. They run through it faster. 

IMO, a lactating or pregnant ***** should always be fed top quality food and supplemented with raw, eggs, milk, cheese, etc.

I also feed eggs to my dogs not every day but frequently. Shell and all. 

I free choice feed 24/7. Have never had a dog bloat this way. They eat when they feel like eating. They don't bolt food down because they've been waiting for the past four hours hungry to eat, like some dogs will if kept off food all day. I hear a lot about some breeds bloating I really think it's due to people feeding them only once or twice a day. Heck I'd bolt down food too if I had to wait all day to eat. Who am I to say if my dog is hungry or not? They know, we don't. They like to 'graze'. Maybe snitch a few bites now, some more later.

I place dog food dishes all over so no food fights. My kangal will keep everyone off food if allowed to so she is always put separate. Food dominance is a big deal with that breed. I can't allow it to happen. 

My dogs either like to 'feed high', ie place bowls on steps so they don't have to lean down so far, putting their head down makes them vulnerable around a pack, so they like this, being able to eat and still keep head up, or, they lie down like lions, with pan in center of two legs, and eat. This is the best way for them to feed, they rest, their food is theirs, they feel safe and non-threatened, their stomach is still. 

I buy my food at Big R. Have never really calculated what I go through in poundage. Like I say it varies. As pups grow too, they eat more. Its always changing here.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

PS: goats will eat dog food where corn is main ingredient. FYI they won't touch Diamond Naturals. They leave it alone, I can leave bowls out for my dogs on duty and only problem is the dang birds!!! LOL....they will eat it.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Goatress...my sheep run to the dog food bowl when I let them out ...quicker then I can run to pick it up...they get a few bits...once in a while.
I've been better at picking up the bowls first....lol

I feed my LGD's AvoDerm and their is no corn in it...at least the ingrediants dont say there is.
I am glad you told us that dog food oils coat their stomach and keeps them from recieving their nutriants....I didnt know....Thanks


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

> I am glad you told us that dog food oils coat their stomach and keeps them from recieving their nutriants


Never thought about the oil coating stomach....and the nutrients, thanks!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Goatress said:


> Never thought about the oil coating stomach....and the nutrients, thanks!



OMG!! I am so sorry...I have been reading too much...and I picked it up somewhere?....and replied thinking it was you...before reading your comment again....It's friday...been a long week...sorry...:smack


I think it may have been calliann on the goat thread that said it....sorry again


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Fowler said:


> I am not finding the cost or where they ship to you?


It comes from the feed store. They just deliver it to the house with goat feed, cracked corn, chicken feed, etc. We pay about $26 a bag but that may be a discount.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Dynamite is supposed to be a really good dog food too. It is little circles/rings. I bought it a few times from a dealer, but it is so high I don't really buy it that often. Shipping is outrageous if you want to have it shipped though. I can honestly say all the dogs liked it from the 4lb ones to the 140lb ones. That is a plus.
https://www.dynamitemarketing.com/Order.asp?InvDispCatID=4&InvDispSubCatID=5

That company sells awesome things for horses/dogs/goats/ all sorts of critters. I take their trace minerals myself.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You pay one way or another. If you feed too cheap, you have vet bills.


----------

